# 7n43-6120



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi

Picked up a cheapie quartz seiko, but unlike all the other watches i've 'played' with, i can't work out how to get the crown out.

There does not appear to be a 'button' to press, Do i lift the little arm and pull??

Your help would be greatly appreciated....

Thanks

Bill


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

On the Seiko 7s26 automatic movement a little arm appears (just above the stem) when the crown is pulled out to the hand setting position. Lifting up this little arm releases the stem. No idea if the same technique is used on the quartz movements but it sounds like it might be.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

I have a 7N42 (the non-day version ) .

View the movement from behind the stem.

At the point where the stem enters the black plastic movement plate there is a metal assembly running at 90 degrees to the stem .

To the left there is a cylindrical object while at the extreme right hand side of this metal bit there is a tiny round indentation .If you can't see it ,try moving the stem in and out until it's revealed .You'll need a safety pin or similar to press down into this tiny mark while you withdraw the stem .You may need a magnifying glass to spot this round mark.


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

thanks guys


----------

